# Eclipse: Nur 1 einzelne Methode im Editor anzeigen?



## Guest (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,

gibt es irgend ein plugin oder eine Tastenkombinatin oder dergleichen, die mir im Editor von Eclipse nur die aktuelle Methode in der Klasse anzeigt so wie man es vllt. noch aus Visual Basic 6 kennt/kannt ?

Vermisse diese Funktion schon von Anfang an bei Eclipse ... Vllt weiss ja jemand was.

Danke!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Mai 2008)

Wüsste nicht dass das geht. MyLyn arbeitet auch nur auf den Views (xy Explorer, Navigator, Outline). Wüsste nicht dass es sowas gibt. Aber wozu brauchst du dass? Hast immer nur eine Methode pro Klasse? *gg*


----------



## Gast (27. Mai 2008)

natürlich nicht, aber gerade wenn die klasse mal ein wenig länger und/oder die methode(n) etwas mächtiger ausfallen wärs schön wenn man nciht immer "rausscrollen" würde


----------



## tfa (27. Mai 2008)

Das ist sehr versteckt:

Window->Customize Perspective->Commands->Editor Presentations anklicken
Dann erscheint in der Toolbar ein entsprechender Knopf, den man in der Editor-View anklicken kann.


----------



## Guest (27. Mai 2008)

geil! Danke!  :applaus:


----------

